# proud but frustrated new kindle owner



## harleyman (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope not to many people have this problem. I just bought my first ereader, a kindle 3 from best buy about two weeks ago. At first I was very happy with it. Then I began to notice that it was freezing up anywhere from 3 to 5 times a day. where I would have to do a hard re-start. It was a pain in the butt. I got so fed up with it that last night it froze for over 2 hours. I finally called Amazon tech and with in 5 mins they promised me that they would ship me a new one in the box for an exchange. 

now my question is, is this normal? Or was I just an unlucky one to get stuck with a bad kindle?

H


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It may have been a corrupted book file that got onto the Kindle. That can have somewhat unpredictable effects. The way to find out is to do a search on a nonsense word and see if any books are still being indexed long after being put on the device. If so, then delete and re-download.

The Kindle is probably about as trouble-free as any other electronic device. I've owned three and have had zero problems with any of them.

Mike


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

A lot of Kindles had freezing up problems but it was resolved with the first firmware update from Amazon. I'm surprised Amazon didn't first suggest you make sure the firmware is up to date.


----------



## harleyman (Sep 28, 2010)

jmiked said:


> It may have been a corrupted book file that got onto the Kindle. That can have somewhat unpredictable effects. The way to find out is to do a search on a nonsense word and see if any books are still being indexed long after being put on the device. If so, then delete and re-download.
> 
> The Kindle is probably about as trouble-free as any other electronic device. I've owned three and have had zero problems with any of them.
> 
> Mike


hmmm...I have only downloaded about 15 free books from amazon, and 2 paid books. nothing else..strange.

Also my kindle is running 3.0.1, not .2 she never said anything about updating it. But she did say the new one would have .2 on it.

Also order shipped already!!!!!yea!!

Also I called on sun, shipped on mon. I got it to work, but it froze about 5 times yesterday, mostly after its put to sleeep. but some times when I have just moving around between books.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

harleyman said:


> hmmm...I have only downloaded about 15 free books from amazon, and 2 paid books. nothing else..strange.


It only takes one.  

Mike


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

This is not exactly the same problem but my second Kindle (my free replacement for a messed up screen) had a problem where it would randomly restart itself 5-10 times a week!  Kindle Support suggested a Factory Reset which is a pain because you have to download your books again, but it cleared the problem up and I have had not had any more problems. My Kindle 2 has not been without its problems but I LOVE IT! Have no regrets and would get one again.


----------



## harleyman (Sep 28, 2010)

well, alls well that ends well. After a long wait of 1.5 days I received my new kindle today. I give Amazon a 10 on customer service. So as I am brousing my old kindle looking at the 20 sample books that I downloaded so I can re-download them on the new kindle, (guess I cant archive samples?)  the SOB freezes again. Guess its getting its last laugh before I box it up and ship it back to mama!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can copy the samples to the computer and back to the new Kindle. . .this only works with samples because there's no drm.  Connect the old kindle via USB. . .copy files.. .then disconnect and connect the new one and copy them back. . .

But it's probably just as easy to note the titles and go to Amazon and re-send them. . . .


----------

